# Hyatt Hacienda del Mar- Update



## grevas1

For those interested, looks like Hyatt is using the COVID-19 pandemic to extend their grand re-opening to November 20, 2020.


----------



## PerryKing

OK.  So that's to be expected!  Right ?  Do you see something questionable about this new development ? 

and thus ALSO  I now have 3 new  SEP and OCT 2020 reservations cancelled at Hacienda Del Mar ,  that were made with Credits and Comps from 5 prior reservations canceled twice because of the hurricanes 2 years ago.  I just hope that Hyatt does not loose track of all the Comp reservations I have coming some day, sooner than later I hope.  So now I will try again to make 6 reservations for Hacienda del Mar after November 22. .


----------



## grevas1

PerryKing said:


> OK.  So that's to be expected!  Right ?  Do you see something questionable about this new development ?
> 
> and thus ALSO  I now have 3 new  SEP and OCT 2020 reservations cancelled at Hacienda Del Mar ,  that were made with Credits and Comps from 5 prior reservations canceled twice because of the hurricanes 2 years ago.  I just hope that Hyatt does not loose track of all the Comp reservations I have coming some day, sooner than later I hope.  So now I will try again to make 6 reservations for Hacienda del Mar after November 22. .




What I find questionable is there is yet another delay to reopening and Hyatt is using the pandemic as an excuse.  With construction workers going back to work, means there is approximately a 60 day delay, however, a November opening is an additional 4 month delay since the resort was supposed to open May 22.  Tells me they were behind schedule to open May 22 without a pandemic.


----------



## Tony.Hipszer

grevas1 said:


> What I find questionable is there is yet another delay to reopening and Hyatt is using the pandemic as an excuse.  With construction workers going back to work, means there is approximately a 60 day delay, however, a November opening is an additional 4 month delay since the resort was supposed to open May 22.  Tells me they were behind schedule to open May 22 without a pandemic.




I completely agree! I am currently disputing the 2020 maintenance fees because of their deception tactics. If we band together, there is a class action suit opportunity.


----------



## alexadeparis

Yikes! This resort hasn’t been open at all since Irma/ Maria? If you own there I am definitely sympathetic. I owned at Westin St John that was closed over 1 1/2 years, and it felt like forever.


----------



## ivywag

It is a problem for all Club members as those owners who can't use their units are taking inventory from other resorts without putting in their units for everyone else.


----------



## echino

Looks like 2021 fees are going to be about $3,600. The largest component of that - $717 - is bad debt.


----------



## alexadeparis

Double Yikes!


----------



## grevas1

The 2021 proposed fees for Hacienda del Mar- 
Maintenance Fee- $2587.47
Special Assessment (Deficit Recovery)- $334.77
Special Assessment (Reconstruction)- $541.68


----------



## echino

grevas1 said:


> Maintenance Fee- $2587.47



$2721.42, no?


----------



## grevas1

echino said:


> $2721.42, no?


According to the letter I received yesterday, the proposed maintenance is $2587.47.  The $334.77 deficit recovery is due to the bad debt of $717 per unit/week.  Non-paying members in 2019 was 17%! Imagine this will only increase in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## scootr5

When I was looking at getting in to Hyatt a couple of years ago I almost made an offer on a week there. Glad I passed...


----------



## echino

grevas1 said:


> According to the letter I received yesterday, the proposed maintenance is $2587.47.  The $334.77 deficit recovery is due to the bad debt of $717 per unit/week.  Non-paying members in 2019 was 17%! Imagine this will only increase in 2020 and 2021.



I am reading it as the total 2020 fee is about $3,600.


Total maintenance fee $2,721.42
Special assessment - deficit recovery $334.77
Special assessment - reconstruction $541.68

Total due $3,597.87


----------



## grevas1

echino said:


> I am reading it as the total 2020 fee is about $3,600.
> 
> 
> Total maintenance fee $2,721.42
> Special assessment - deficit recovery $334.77
> Special assessment - reconstruction $541.68
> 
> Total due $3,597.87



Where are you getting the $2721.42 number?   I have reviewed the proposed statement and I cannot derive that maintenance fee number.


----------



## echino

grevas1 said:


> Where are you getting the $2721.42 number?   I have reviewed the proposed statement and I cannot derive that maintenance fee number.



I am not an owner there, but in the process of buying a diamond week for cheap (should I walk away maybe?) An owner sent me this screenshot. It's not final, and I don't know how to reconcile "total" and "average", but the way I read it it's proposed at $3,600 with special assessments.





Edit: could it be that the "average" means average for all unit sizes? Were 1br sold there? If so, then the total fee for a 2br will be *$3,754.87*, including $157 club fee.


----------



## alexadeparis

Honestly their MF has always been high. This is like almost double. I wouldn’t take it for free.


----------



## grevas1

echino said:


> I am not an owner there, but in the process of buying a diamond week for cheap (should I walk away maybe?) An owner sent me this screenshot. It's not final, and I don't know how to reconcile "total" and "average", but the way I read it it's proposed at $3,600 with special assessments.
> 
> View attachment 27008
> 
> Edit: could it be that the "average" means average for all unit sizes? Were 1br sold there? If so, then the total fee for a 2br will be *$3,754.87*, including $157 club fee.



My total fees in 2020 was that $2340.31 number listed in the Average Maintenance Fee Including Club Dues row.  Also, in the same letter, they have a table explicitly stating the proposed maintenance is $2587.47 plus the special assessments.  Where is the $420.10 disaster recovery charge from 2020 line item?  Appears to have been rolled in as a maintenance fee increase.


----------



## PerryKing

grevas1 said:


> What I find questionable is there is yet another delay to reopening and Hyatt is using the pandemic as an excuse.  With construction workers going back to work, means there is approximately a 60 day delay, however, a November opening is an additional 4 month delay since the resort was supposed to open May 22.  Tells me they were behind schedule to open May 22 without a pandemic.


Well not to long before the May 22 date, I did get information from Hyatt that the new opening date was going to be late November 2020. So I knew it since may. Thus  I have no problem with the NOV 2020 date , hoping that it will happen  and even around mid summer they opened up reservation availability for Oct and November 2020 on the club web site.  I managed to grab a reservation for early Oct, but it was canceled.  a few months later I called and was able to reserve 3 weeks Nov 28th 2020 through Dec 19,  I just hope I will be able to use them .  I did call the resort manger early this month and he was optimistic that they would make the l3 week of November opening date, and that they were currently in the process of placing all the new furniture in the newly rebuilt rooms.

Main problem I see is that Per the resort manager Puerto Rico is requiring a negative Molecular type COVID - 19 done test within 3 days of arrival.  This is going to be a problem.  but could change either way at any time.

*TO: Grevas: 

All units are 2 bedroom.  (1 bedroom and one attached lock off studio )* the maintenance fee this year (2020) include about special charge of $1000 for an insurance shortage of about 1 Million dollars.  as I remembered it.    Maintenance fee should be around $1400 otherwise.  So for 2021 it should go back down to around to $1400 hopefully. *(Or so I thought !) *Maybe wait and buy in 2021.  Or get the current owner to absorb the approx. $1000 special charge.  (Since it relates to when he owned it, and not for your ownership in  2021. ) And he should have already  have paid it , it was due January 1, 2020.  Point of negotiation I suppose !

I own at Hacienda del Mar:  , two units, and it is a nice place,  great beach .and should be all the more so after the complete rebuild !

Hacienda Del Mar is  located on the Cerranar beach, next to the old (Hyatt) Cerramar Beach hotel first  developed by Laurance Rockefeller and opened in 1958, but currently abandoned (almost) and waiting to be tore down and redeveloped.  As was the Dorado Beach Hyatt Hotel up the beach, on the other side of the golf course , which was redeveloped a few years ago into the the 6 star Ritz Carlton Dorado Beach Resort and residences.


----------



## PerryKing

I wrote the above last night.  And this morning I opened the *proposed *2021 budget just received  for Hacienda Del Mar.  I was shocked to see an increase in the "average  (?)  maintenance fee" of $247.16  instead of an anticipated reduction due to the payment of what I understood to be a one time charge for the "insurance coverage short fall " of about $1,000 that was included in last years fee. 

So  for 2021 the proposed Maintenance fee is  $2,587.47 ( which is about $1200 more than before the hurricanes)  PLUS two special Assessments this year :  one for "Deficit recovery" of $334.77  and one for " Reconstruction" of $541.68.  *Bring the total proposed maintenance fee and special assessments for 2021 to $3463.92.  WOW !   (Not to mention the $1000 or so  in the "insurance shortfall" assessment built into the 2020 maintenance fee that we paid last year) *


----------



## PerryKing

grevas1 said:


> Where are you getting the $2721.42 number?   I have reviewed the proposed statement and I cannot derive that maintenance fee number.


On the budget work sheet $2587,47 is labeled as the "Average Maintenance fee including Hyatt vacation club fees ,"  and $2,721.42 is labeled as the "Total Maintenance Fee "  (with no explanation of the difference between the two.)

However , In the Board of Directors letter they say the Proposed 2021 Maintenance fee is: $2,587.47 .. plus  the special assessments,  of $334.77 and $541.68.  *TOTALING: $3463.92*


----------



## PerryKing

scootr5 said:


> When I was looking at getting in to Hyatt a couple of years ago I almost made an offer on a week there. Glad I passed...


Which Hyatt?  Hacienda Del Mar ?  or other ?


----------



## scootr5

PerryKing said:


> Which Hyatt?  Hacienda Del Mar ?  or other ?



Yes, I came very close to purchasing a week at Hacienda del Mar (well, really being almost given it), with the thought that perhaps the fees would come back down after the initial higher year of fees for the hurricane damage.


----------



## PerryKing

Yes, to bad because it's such a nice property and beach setting., and now will be a much nicer property.  BUT at $3400 MF next year I could be two weeks at the Coconut Plantation in Florida (another great place).  Check that one  out ! )

   and FYI for my second at Hacienda Del Mar purchase just 1 year before the hurricanes someone basicaly paid me to take it and at a mainanece fee at the time of about $1300.    In any case $3400 is unbareable !


----------



## alexadeparis

I know earlier I said yikes on the maintenance fees, and I still say a huge spike of over $1,000 isn’t fair. At all. I do not own at Hacienda Del Mar. 

However, I do own at Westin St John, where MF is about $3,200 and Harborside at Atlantis where MF is around $3,350. So I apologize for saying yikes, because really, at the end of the day, I suspect that it really isn’t all that out of line for a high quality resort in the Caribbean. Hell, even the Hyatt in Hawaii is probably very similar to the $3,000 plus range. I know the corner units in the Westin Hawaii resort are $3,400 because I was just looking at those. This is just the way it is now For island resorts I think. EVERYTHING is expensive on islands, especially on remote islands (like STJ especially). At some point if it’s too expensive for me I will downsize. If you love HDM, just know you are paying similar to what other owners of “similarly situated“ high quality, remote location, crown jewel of the system units are paying.


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> In any case $3400 is unbareable !



I’m wondering how many folks will just default. This will lead to responsible owners having to pick up the slack (unpaid maintenance fees by the defaulting owners), which further increases the maintenance fees. Vicious cycle.


----------



## PerryKing

Ditto  ! to Sapper.  Same thoughts I had also!


----------



## grevas1

PerryKing said:


> On the budget work sheet $2587,47 is labeled as the "Average Maintenance fee including Hyatt vacation club fees ,"  and $2,721.42 is labeled as the "Total Maintenance Fee "  (with no explanation of the difference between the two.)
> 
> However , In the Board of Directors letter they say the Proposed 2021 Maintenance fee is: $2,587.47 .. plus  the special assessments,  of $334.77 and $541.68.  *TOTALING: $3463.92*



Hi PerryKing- Yes, those are the numbers I placed earlier in this thread, I just didn't provide a grand total.  Pretty steep given we haven't been able to enjoy the resort.  I like to ski/ride and have gotten some good reservations for Breck, Aspen, and Hawaii while the resort has been closed so I am not complaining too much. Looking forward to visiting PR in the near future, however! 

FYI- A COVID-19 molecular test can be accomplished through CVS or Walgreens by reservation.  Suggest requesting the appointment 2 days out from that 72 hour mark; i.e. make a testing appointment on November 23 for November 25 for a November 28 departure.  I am sure CVS will be closed on Turkey day.  CVS is resulting COVID-19 tests within 72 hours so it is doable.  Also, some airlines, like United, are providing onsite tests the day of flight but for a $250 price tag!  Safe travels!


----------



## Sapper

grevas1 said:


> Hi PerryKing- Yes, those are the numbers I placed earlier in this thread, I just didn't provide a grand total.  Pretty steep given we haven't been able to enjoy the resort.  I like to ski/ride and have gotten some good reservations for Breck, Aspen, and Hawaii while the resort has been closed so I am not complaining too much. Looking forward to visiting PR in the near future, however!
> 
> FYI- A COVID-19 molecular test can be accomplished through CVS or Walgreens by reservation.  Suggest requesting the appointment 2 days out from that 72 hour mark; i.e. make a testing appointment on November 23 for November 25 for a November 28 departure.  I am sure CVS will be closed on Turkey day.  CVS is resulting COVID-19 tests within 72 hours so it is doable.  Also, some airlines, like United, are providing onsite tests the day of flight but for a $250 price tag!  Safe travels!



Not to get off topic, but two data points re CVS turnaround time for a PCR COVID test. I recently traveled to a place that requires the test, three weeks ago the turn time was right at four days. I had another done on Friday, turn time was a little over 48 hours on the weekend.


----------



## hcarman

Sapper said:


> I’m wondering how many folks will just default. This will lead to responsible owners having to pick up the slack (unpaid maintenance fees by the defaulting owners), which further increases the maintenance fees. Vicious cycle.


Exactly.......and sometimes it may not be that they are irresponsible owners - everyone has a breaking point and with everything going on there may be owners that can’t absorb the extra cost - could be out of work or furloughed, etc.   One of my properties raised fees due to bad debt and I thought the same - vicious cycle.


----------



## PerryKing

*Grevas 1 * -  Thank you for the info.   We do not have very many CVS stores here in Denver - just a few.  Mostly Walgreens here.  My main question is how much are they charging for the test. ?

Does anyone know if *Kaiser Permanente* is doing any type of test for members - simply because they want to travel - and with no synptoms or doctors referal /,   and how much are  they charging ?

Looks like I can travel  from Denver to Puerto Rico -  then to  Fort Meyers FL (coconut Plantation)  and then a week later back to Denver  cheaper for the airfare than it will cost me to get one or 2 COVID Molecular test.    Maybe requiring one each coming and Going.  That i'm not  very OK with.  Might drive me to just cancel my uopcoming 3 weeks at Hacienda del Mar,  again for the 4th time in a row over the last 3 years.


----------



## PerryKing

hcarman said:


> Exactly.......and sometimes it may not be that they are irresponsible owners - everyone has a breaking point and with everything going on there may be owners that can’t absorb the extra cost - could be out of work or furloughed, etc.   One of my properties raised fees due to bad debt and I thought the same - vicious cycle.


*re:  BAD DEBT expense.  Yes!!!,    a  large portion of increae in the Hacienda Del Mar Maintenance fee this year was due to increased bad debts.  So,  now at $3463.00 this year the delinquncies and defalts will probaly only get worse next year.  *


----------



## PerryKing

Deleted


----------



## PerryKing

grevas1 said:


> Hi PerryKing- Yes, those are the numbers I placed earlier in this thread, I just didn't provide a grand total.  Pretty steep given we haven't been able to enjoy the resort.  I like to ski/ride and have gotten some good reservations for Breck, Aspen, and Hawaii while the resort has been closed so I am not complaining too much. Looking forward to visiting PR in the near future, however!
> 
> FYI- A COVID-19 molecular test can be accomplished through CVS or Walgreens by reservation.  Suggest requesting the appointment 2 days out from that 72 hour mark; i.e. make a testing appointment on November 23 for November 25 for a November 28 departure.  I am sure CVS will be closed on Turkey day.  CVS is resulting COVID-19 tests within 72 hours so it is doable.  Also, some airlines, like United, are providing onsite tests the day of flight but for a $250 price tag!  Safe travels!


*Funny -* because for  the same Haciende del Mar  reason  I have stayed a week in Maui, in November 2019 before I left on a 33 day cruise to the south china sea in DEC 2019  and then this last summer to HRC's in  Aspen, Beaver Creek. and Breckenridge this year also.  One reason being I can drive to the Colorado clubs.  4 hours to Aspen from Denver but only about one and a half hours to Beaver Creek or Breckenridge.  Problem is however I have been doing these stays / drives for the last  22 years now.  So Deja Vue !  Also have deposited about 5200 points into EE, 1300 of which is almost ready to expire. I need to do the book a year out , and extension extra etc. manover on those.  It  will be my first time to try that manipulation.


----------



## La Rata

Hello All :

1. Any legal way to defend from this MF ???
2. No pay this year a good option ??

Thanks for any help ...

Maintenance Fee- $2587.47
Special Assessment (Deficit Recovery)- $334.77
Special Assessment (Reconstruction)- $541.68


----------



## Sapper

La Rata said:


> Hello All :
> 
> 1. Any legal way to defend from this MF ???
> 2. No pay this year a good option ??
> 
> Thanks for any help ...
> 
> Maintenance Fee- $2587.47
> Special Assessment (Deficit Recovery)- $334.77
> Special Assessment (Reconstruction)- $541.68



“La Rata” = The Rat. El Troll may be more applicable?


----------



## grevas1

PerryKing said:


> *Grevas 1 * -  Thank you for the info.   We do not have very many CVS stores here in Denver - just a few.  Mostly Walgreens here.  My main question is how much are they charging for the test. ?
> 
> Does anyone know if *Kaiser Permanente* is doing any type of test for members - simply because they want to travel - and with no synptoms or doctors referal /,   and how much are  they charging ?
> 
> Looks like I can travel  from Denver to Puerto Rico -  then to  Fort Meyers FL (coconut Plantation)  and then a week later back to Denver  cheaper for the airfare than it will cost me to get one or 2 COVID Molecular test.    Maybe requiring one each coming and Going.  That i'm not  very OK with.  Might drive me to just cancel my uopcoming 3 weeks at Hacienda del Mar,  again for the 4th time in a row over the last 3 years.



Yes, Kaiser is testing and the cost is free due to the Families First Coronavirus Response Act unless you go through one of the airlines.  Some of the Walgreens in Colorado offers the Rapid POC test that qualifies so that's an option.  I am getting a test today for travel to Maui on Saturday and will provide more details once they're known.


----------



## scootr5

La Rata said:


> 2. No pay this year a good option ??



Probably only if you want to be locked out of using your account.


----------



## B.Lane

Tony.Hipszer said:


> I completely agree! I am currently disputing the 2020 maintenance fees because of their deception tactics. If we band together, there is a class action suit opportunity.


We certainly need to file a class action suit against them. I submitted questions to the hyatt and have yet to receive any response. How is non HYATT people on the Board of directors and how did they get elected to the board. I have never received anything about the Board members don't know who they are, etc..  I asked a question and heard nothin as to when they last had a audit from a OUTSIDE organization. Maybe its 


Tony.Hipszer said:


> I completely agree! I am currently disputing the 2020 maintenance fees because of their deception tactics. If we band together, there is a class action suit opportunity.


we need to get everyones email address, I'm all for a class action suit


----------



## B.Lane

PerryKing said:


> *re:  BAD DEBT expense.  Yes!!!,    a  large portion of increae in the Hacienda Del Mar Maintenance fee this year was due to increased bad debts.  So,  now at $3463.00 this year the delinquncies and defalts will probaly only get worse next year.  *


They should have filed for bankruptcy. Its easy to say you can bank your points and use them later. Well that is not the case you can't find anything that is available..And understand if you own a unit and want to bank the point under the new points system you as a owner get second choice. The new room look cheap nothing tropical about them


----------



## grevas1

The 2021 maintenance fees for Hacienda del Mar are official- $3463.92

2021 Fee Breakdown
Maintenance Fee- $2043.41
Reserves- $350.00
Property Taxes- $37.06
Club Dues- $157.00
Assessments
Deficit Recovery- $334.77
Reconstruction- $541.68


----------



## PerryKing

grevas1 said:


> Yes, Kaiser is testing and the cost is free due to the Families First Coronavirus Response Act unless you go through one of the airlines.  Some of the Walgreens in Colorado offers the Rapid POC test that qualifies so that's an option.  I am getting a test today for travel to Maui on Saturday and will provide more details once they're known.


Thanks for the info.  Hope it works for me here in Colorado. I will follow up and let others know.  Perry


----------



## PerryKing

grevas1 said:


> Yes, Kaiser is testing and the cost is free due to the Families First Coronavirus Response Act unless you go through one of the airlines.  Some of the Walgreens in Colorado offers the Rapid POC test that qualifies so that's an option.  I am getting a test today for travel to Maui on Saturday and will provide more details once they're known.


Does the "Rapit Test " your getting,  qualify as a "*Molecular Test*"?  The Hacienda del Mar resort manager told me the test must be a Molecular type test per the government of Puerto Rico regulations.


----------



## PerryKing

B.Lane said:


> We certainly need to file a class action suit against them. I submitted questions to the hyatt and have yet to receive any response. How is non HYATT people on the Board of directors and how did they get elected to the board. I have never received anything about the Board members don't know who they are, etc..  I asked a question and heard nothin as to when they last had a audit from a OUTSIDE organization. Maybe its
> 
> we need to get everyones email address, I'm all for a class action suit


One name I saw on the list of Board of Directors is or was a Hyatt Employee.  i.e the former Resort Manager at Hacienda  Del Mar  and now a Hyatt resort manager elswhere  (Key West) , so when I saw his name   I questioned that in my mind  - i.e How could he be on our Board of Directors >  I never saw him listed for election ,  etc..  ,  but it could be because of a condition of the original Lease agreement or deveelopment agreement that Hyatt gets one or more a spots on the board if they own some certain perecentage of the units ... etc.  But im guessing !  Does anyone know why for sure?


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> One name I saw on the list of Board of Directors is or was a Hyatt Employee.  i.e the former Resort Manager at Hacienda  Del Mar  and now a Hyatt resort manager elswhere  (Key West) , so when I saw his name   I questioned that in my mind  - i.e How could he be on our Board of Directors >  I never saw him listed for election ,  etc..  ,  but it could be because of a condition of the original Lease agreement or deveelopment agreement that Hyatt gets one or more a spots on the board if they own some certain perecentage of the units ... etc.  But im guessing !  Does anyone know why for sure?



Is it possible the former manager owns a unit there?  If so, I would think as long as he discloses his relationship with Hyatt he would have as much right to run as any other owner.  Heck, I could even see how having the former manager on your side could be beneficial... assuming he is an owner and on your side.


----------



## PerryKing

Thats fine with me if thats the case, but I dont think so.   But I just wrote a long post describing what I know about it  and how I think Mr. Dindo must have been appointed by Hyatt (Devleoper rights or such)  and NOW I can not find my two  long post. that I just wrote about all this,    Maybe I did the post in another thread or it got lost.  there was an indication of trouble with the function of the board.  I will go look and see if they are in some other thread.  (NOTE: I can't find them anywhere so they are lost ..) ??


----------



## PerryKing

Sapper said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I was just in your neck of the woods a few weeks ago. Unusually warm, still pretty.
> 
> Re the BoD candidate / manager, is it Jon Dindo?  Currently managing HBH. If so, I met him at Hacienda in Jan 2017, and he seemed like a fairly sharp guy. I own at HBH, and I have not herd anything negative about him yet, but I don’t have my ear to the “Coconut Telegraph“ as well as some on TUG.
> 
> Have a good evening,
> Tim


YES. I know him. Nice guy, as all the managers are, from my experience with them and Ive meet all of them , at least once.    I'm just wondering why he would be on the Board at Hacienda Del Mar and probably as an appointee and not by election.  So The developer must still have the right  to do that somehow.  

Did you know the land the club is built on still belongs to the developer or ? someone, and that he club "leased"  it for 100 years, and that there is only about 70 years left on the lease of the land.  as I remember it anyway !

Yes !!,   on the weather lovely weather, but our great Indian Summer ended ,  at least for a while today.  Has been overcast  , drizzel and cold the last few days.  Today we had a high of 31F but is predicted to be 61F tommorow and 19F and 16F on Sunday and Monday then back to 63 on Friday the 30th of October 2020. 

 This last January  we had one or two tempature swings of as much as 60 degrees in two days.  i.e from 70 degrees to 10 degrees.  The record is a change of 78 degree drop in December of 2008.  But no mater the tempature Colorado has over 300 days of sunshine every year.  Thats our secret that most people don't know about.  We get a blizzard for a day or two, and a few days later its all melted (in eastern Colorado- East of the mountains that is, not like I hear about back East and upper New York where the snow stays all winter.  PPK  P.S. I was born in Sweetwater Texas but I have lived in Denver (Arvada) all my life.  

above is part of my lost post - this part was still in my clipboard - but a lot of my intended post has vanished !! ??


----------



## PerryKing

Im to tired to retype my lost long post.  but three  points  I made is that  1.) Ive never seen an election for the Board of Directors that I can remember in the last 4 years or so that I have owned at H Del M.

and 2.)  also that the annual meeting is going to be *webcast on OCT 29th 2020 begining at 5:30PM Eastern Time *and that I will try to tune in.

3.) And that the current General manager of Haciend del Mar  is Alex Botana, and tha he has been there for at least the last year or so of the reconstruction. And that I talked to him on the phone last month and he was very helpfull and forthcoming.


----------



## hcarman

We own Marriott Vacation Club as well and one of our properties had a resort manager from another property on our board for quite some time.  I always thought it odd but it was a new property so figured they appointed her to provide guidance.


----------



## cladescar

Sapper said:


> I’m wondering how many folks will just default. This will lead to responsible owners having to pick up the slack (unpaid maintenance fees by the defaulting owners), which further increases the maintenance fees. Vicious cycle.


Has Hyatt foreclosed on any of the Hacienda Del Mar timeshares?


----------



## Sapper

cladescar said:


> Has Hyatt foreclosed on any of the Hacienda Del Mar timeshares?



That information is not available to me. Others here may be better informed regarding foreclosure activity.


----------



## grevas1

PerryKing said:


> Does the "Rapit Test " your getting,  qualify as a "*Molecular Test*"?  The Hacienda del Mar resort manager told me the test must be a Molecular type test per the government of Puerto Rico regulations.



Yes, the rapid test qualifies.  I was able to get a COVID test resulted in 2 days, in time for the flight to Maui.  Once there, I provided the health screeners a copy of the negative test result and received a pink slip allowing no quarantine.  Never seen Maui with fewer people before, and had lovely time.


----------



## PerryKing

*Hacienda del Mar Owners' Association Meeting 29 OCT 2020  *

See new thread that I later opened  for this subjet.  Sorry about that. please take a look there and reply there. 

Perry


----------



## Scubadoc

Sapper said:


> I’m wondering how many folks will just default. This will lead to responsible owners having to pick up the slack (unpaid maintenance fees by the defaulting owners), which further increases the maintenance fees. Vicious cycle.


I purchased a foreclosure there about 5 years ago and for two years used the points for other Hyatt Properties. Then came the hurricane. I reserved my April week for 2021, as I really have heard so many great things about the property, but with this huge increase in MF, i don’t know if I can continue to own this deeded week, A default could be in the future, unless there are other alternatives.


----------



## Sapper

Scubadoc said:


> I purchased a foreclosure there about 5 years ago and for two years used the points for other Hyatt Properties. Then came the hurricane. I reserved my April week for 2021, as I really have heard so many great things about the property, but with this huge increase in MF, i don’t know if I can continue to own this deeded week, A default could be in the future, unless there are other alternatives.



I was there a few months prior to the hurricane. I truly thought, and still do (though I have not been to Hawaii yet), that Hacienda could be a crown jewel IF they just did a few things with the property. With all of the hurricane repairs to the property, they may have addressed most of the items. The biggest problem is the abandon neighbor property, which Google Maps is now showing as a JW Marriott & MVC... maybe Google knows something we don’t.

My point is you should probably go check it out before you decide to pitch it. You may love it and hold on to it to stay there and not turn it into points. The other side is it is now a really bad points play with the new high maintenance fees.


----------



## Tenga

Sapper said:


> I was there a few months prior to the hurricane. I truly thought, and still do (though I have not been to Hawaii yet), that Hacienda could be a crown jewel IF they just did a few things with the property. With all of the hurricane repairs to the property, they may have addressed most of the items. The biggest problem is the abandon neighbor property, which Google Maps is now showing as a JW Marriott & MVC... maybe Google knows something we don’t.
> 
> My point is you should probably go check it out before you decide to pitch it. You may love it and hold on to it to stay there and not turn it into points. The other side is it is now a really bad points play with the new high maintenance fees.


Hey Sapper and all Hyatt Hacieda del Mar owners. I've been on site from the beach access and I took photo's from this year 2020 in February and in April. So as you claim the biggest problem was/is next door is now currently coming to a end! Right now JW Marriott has crew's on site 6 days a week striping the inside of wood, metal anything thats not made of concrete. As soon as crews finish this task them the knock down starts. Marriott has announced plans for two new towers one being a JW hotel the other a Marriott time share MVC. The entire project is slated for competition in 2022. At the Hyatt's Hacienda del Mar board meeting on Oct 5th 2020. Hyatt showed slides of all the progress to date next door at the old Cermar Hyatt.

What I find highly amusing or troubling depending on how you look at it is? Since the Marriott take over of Hyatt. This property the "Hacienda del Mar" seem's to be managed/run into the ground causing owners to flee and stop making payments left and right! This IMO can only serve the developer to either merge or sell to JW Marriott and MVC.  Either way current owners are going to have some prime developments next door in the next 2 years. BTW I agree with your assessment  the location and IMO is a crown jewel and was a best kept secret to all that stayed!

The front desk is now open and taking call's. 
+1 787.796.3000

p.s. I'm sad to hear from the currently site manager that the mini golf course which is on JW land will not be back!  Hopefully JW and MVC will re-open the mini golf course along with the 18 hole course that surrounds both property's.
Regards,


----------



## Sapper

Tenga said:


> Hey Sapper and all Hyatt Hacieda del Mar owners. I've been on site from the beach access and I took photo's from this year 2020 in February and in April. So as you claim the biggest problem was/is next door is now currently coming to a end! Right now JW Marriott has crew's on site 6 days a week striping the inside of wood, metal anything thats not made of concrete. As soon as crews finish this task them the knock down starts. Marriott has announced plans for two new towers one being a JW hotel the other a Marriott time share MVC. The entire project is slated for competition in 2022. At the Hyatt's Hacienda del Mar board meeting on Oct 5th 2020. Hyatt showed slides of all the progress to date next door at the old Cermar Hyatt.
> 
> What I find highly amusing or troubling depending on how you look at it is? Since the Marriott take over of Hyatt. This property the "Hacienda del Mar" seem's to be managed/run into the ground causing owners to flee and stop making payments left and right! This IMO can only serve the developer to either merge or sell to JW Marriott and MVC.  Either way current owners are going to have some prime developments next door in the next 2 years. BTW I agree with your assessment  the location and IMO is a crown jewel and was a best kept secret to all that stayed!
> 
> The front desk is now open and taking call's.
> +1 787.796.3000
> 
> p.s. I'm sad to hear from the currently site manager that the mini golf course which is on JW land will not be back!  Hopefully JW and MVC will re-open the mini golf course along with the 18 hole course that surrounds both property's.
> Regards,



Tenga, thank you for this update! Are you able to share any of your photos of the site? I am sure many here would be interested.

I wonder if MVC is trying to get as many people as possible to walk away, have the existing owners foot the rebuild bill, pick up as many deeds as possible at close to zero $ out, then dump them into the HPP to help sell the HPP on site or co locate with the new MVC sales office. 

I wonder if they will share amenities like the old water park area when Cermar was in operation?


----------



## Tenga

Sapper said:


> Tenga, thank you for this update! Are you able to share any of your photos of the site? I am sure many here would be interested.
> 
> I wonder if MVC is trying to get as many people as possible to walk away, have the existing owners foot the rebuild bill, pick up as many deeds as possible at close to zero $ out, then dump them into the HPP to help sell the HPP on site or co locate with the new MVC sales office.
> 
> I wonder if they will share amenities like the old water park area when Cermar was in operation?


Sapper, yes I can post some photo's. Since my last trip on site in April 2020 I captured the start of the tear out of the lazy river and Cermar pools and spa's. Better more current photo's were shown in the slide's from Oct 5th Board meeting. Current photo's are also found in the Hyatt owners website under news. 

More on your thoughts of MVC. I believe were both on the same page here. Only exception is the del Mar is not a points property so that can't be of any help to Hyatt or the developer who owns the land. All of us Hyatt owners are still in limbo after the merger to see how or if we Hyatt owners get fit in under MVC umbrella. IMO the del Mar is the perfect location to start the process.  I mean think about it! Two time-share property's located mere feet from each other all under the same CEO Stephen P. Weisz, president/CEO. “Both Marriott Vacations Worldwide and ILG"  
One can only hope the two sites share amenities its going to be interesting at the very least!
Regards,


----------



## Sapper

Tenga said:


> Sapper, yes I can post some photo's. Since my last trip on site in April 2020 I captured the start of the tear out of the lazy river and Cermar pools and spa's. Better more current photo's were shown in the slide's from Oct 5th Board meeting. Current photo's are also found in the Hyatt owners website under news.
> 
> More on your thoughts of MVC. I believe were both on the same page here. Only exception is the del Mar is not a points property so that can't be of any help to Hyatt or the developer who owns the land. All of us Hyatt owners are still in limbo after the merger to see how or if we Hyatt owners get fit in under MVC umbrella. IMO the del Mar is the perfect location to start the process.  I mean think about it! Two time-share property's located mere feet from each other all under the same CEO Stephen P. Weisz, president/CEO. “Both Marriott Vacations Worldwide and ILG"
> One can only hope the two sites share amenities its going to be interesting at the very least!
> Regards,



The photos in the news portion of the HRC site are great. The Units look nice.

I don’t think there is anything in the HPP docs the preclude them from adding a property to it. So, change the paperwork, add deeds in bulk, increase the points per week similar to what they did to the Key West properties, instant inflated product to sell for equally inflated prices. Alternatively, don’t add them to HPP, buy up the deeds in bulk for nothing, then sell next to the new MVC product. Salesman,”You can buy the new MVC Cermar for $100k, or the recently remodeled HRC Hacienda for $50k”.  That’s nearly pure profit for MVC.


----------



## PerryKing

Remember that the property where the old hotel is located is actually owned by the “Caribbean Property Group “ as is the the Ritz Carlton down the road and the Plantation across the street from the Ritz, and all the golf courses land. 


Also they own the so called “owners club house” at Hacienda Del Mar that was the former and Original Sales office for Hacienda Del Mar. So the way I take it is that Marriott will be the operator of any new hotel on the site of the old Cerromar Beach Hyatt Hotel and probably will not be the OWNER of the property. Also remember the Club just has a lease on the land it’s built on. With about 70 years left on the lease. 

In any case it’s great news that finally some action is taking place next door. But I believe it’s actually being done by the Carriebean Property Group. ( unless maybe the Marriott group bought them out. Which I doubt ).

And that to us owners at Hacienda del Mar it does not really make much difference who is the owner / developer. And if it is actualy still the Carriebean Property Group then I think that the Hyatt RC will stay as the HRC ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing

Also I think wether a Hyatt property can become part of the HPP program has more to do the original wording of the development contract, the sales contract and deeds etc. otherwise they would have put HPP into all the properties already. Or tried to anyway. I hope there are restrictions so they can not expand the HPP program. Or at least hold them back some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> Also I think wether a Hyatt property can become part of the HPP program has more to do the original wording of the development contract, the sales contract and deeds etc. otherwise they would have put HPP into all the properties already. Or tried to anyway. I hope there are restrictions so they can not expand the HPP program. Or at least hold them back some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My guess is the reason additional properties were not included in the HPP had more to do with money than wording in a legal document.  The guy (team) HRC brought over to create the HPP was previously part of MVC’s DC points program.  MVC has historically not cared much about wording in legal documents as they need to keep their lawyers employed.  An example would either be the Aspen Ritz or the Aspen Hyatt property owners bringing a lawsuit.


----------



## Tenga

PerryKing and Sapper,  something that Hyatt owners need confirmation. Did JW Marriott and MCV lease or purchase the land i.e. site.  I can confirm from current onsite management that the owners/sales building and the Bohio restaurant have only been given a new 3 year lease which falls into the time frame the new project is scheduled to open in 2022. This brings into question what was the former lease/agreements? Why now only a new 3 year lease? Why not the 70 year left on the license agreement?

Back in February I wanted to see how far I could get driving into the front side of the Del mar to take some photo's. I was surprised to see at the security check point "shack" a front desk worker who I'll remain anonymous.  It made sense to eliminate the daytime security company and keep good employees employed by re-purposing them from front desk to guard duty.  They told me at this time there will be two separate driveways, unlike the current shared one long driveway; each property will have its own driveway into the buildings.  

There must of been some hard feeling's between Hyatt, Marriott and the developer on the sharing of the central cooling tower. HRC had been leasing its A/C needs and somebody wanted to end this arrangement?  As stated in the Oct 5th managers meeting the developer had to shell out of their pockets $1.2 million to construct a new tower for A/C and hot water system.  Supposedly; Hyatt owner's were not charged for this??? At least not on front end but hidden somewhere??? Which is why I find it hard to believe the developer out of the goodness of his soul wanted to spend this kind of money, his own money.. Either way there is a lot of behind the scene's events Hyatt owners will never be made aware of! 

Regards,


----------



## PerryKing

*Re the Utilities building and A/C cooling plant etc. for Hacienda del Mar * I remember that from my first time going to the Hacienda Del Mar homeowners meeting while staying there many years ago, and every year after that,  that the owners of the Hyatt Cerromar property were OBLIGATED to build a replacement  plant for the residence club (someday) and that when that happened the Resort Manager said that our maintenance fees would go down about $100.  ( I privately suggested to him that that would be nice, but he probably should not promise an amount for the estimated savings to the club  in out yearly fee but that maybe just say it would help save the club money for utilities expense in the future).   The club resort manager was also always optimistic that when any new hotel was built next door, no matter what brand was on it,  that he, (The residence Club),  could negotiate a mutually beneficial arrangement to share each others facilities for the better good of all.  That would be nice, but we will see how that works out !

I'm sure many other owners have heard  that same story for many years, and could confirm what I just said:  *that the owners of the Hotel property were by contract  obligated to replace the cooling plant if and when the hotel building was ever torn down. * So I think that's all that has happened and not anything more than that.  To me its a sign that,  finally,  the Old Hyatt Cerromar property is going to be developed. And probably by the *Caribbean Property Group *( Who did the *6 star Ritz Carlton* on the grounds of the former* Hyatt Dorado Beach Hotel*) at the east end of the property, and which is managed by and as a Ritz Carlton (i.e. Marriott Corporation), but Marriott is not the OWNER of the property.

My GUESS is that The Caribbean Properties Group has teamed  up with the Marriott Corporation  probably because the Ritz Carlton property has been such a success for the Caribbean Property Group.

All this land , and all the land across the street , from the Ritz  on the east to the Hacienda del Mar on the west was (is)  part of the original PLANTATION bought by Laurance Rockefeller in the 1950's.  Over at the Ritz Carlton Spa complex there is a huge coffee table type book that documents the history of the original Plantation, and its owner ,Clara Livingston  and her connection to Amelia Earheart. before selling to Rockefeller.   The book was too expensive  for me. at several Hundred dollars,  But whish I had one.  There is a life size oil portrait of Amelia Earhart in the reception building of the Ritz Spa. If you go you can discover the connection of Ameilia to the plantation property, part of which the the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar is built on today.

Interesting recent background story FYI  See:

https://www.spearswms.com/how-ritz-carlton-revived-laurance-rockefellers-resort-in-puerto-rico/


----------



## PerryKing

I also tried waking into the property in JAN  2020 from the beach  (Just to take some pictures ) , but I got lost and blocked  from beach access at a dead end in the residential area next door (East of) to the old hotel.  I then ran out of time. I also did not have any water shoes that I  knew that I would need to be able to pass over the rocks in front of the old concrete stair case on the eroded beach section coming out from the grounds of the old  hotel. into the ocean.   So I had to give it up, but I meet Renter in the residential section who sort of rescued me and he did not have any ideal what that big building to the west of his house was. So I filled him in on the history of the Hotel and the Club, as he gave me a ride back to the Plantation Golf Course parking lot.  I had  parked my car there because I knew the Pineapple golf course trail route and the under the Highway tunnel system that would get me onto the Ritz property (Undetected) and could then lead me eventually to a way to access to the beach in front of the Hyatt If I had the right kind of shoes. Which as I said I didn't have, but was hopping I could still get over the rocks some how.   My mistake was trying to get to the beach by avoiding walking directly through the Ritz boundaries and instead going along the Pineapple course to the second tunnel under the Highway toward the west end of the course. 

At the beginning of my  hike  I did see that on the currently unused  Pineapple  Golf course that they are building many fancy and expensive homes along the one of the fairways, the home development is before you reach the old Club house, which is also  In total disrepair and completely trashed .   There are three golf courses in total on the Plantation / Ritz / Hacienda del Mar Property limits but the Pineapple course , that is partly across the street from the Residence Club is in disrepair and not being used -for golf

Just FYI for HRC Hacienda del Mar Owners.   Perry


----------



## cladescar

My point is you should probably go check it out before you decide to pitch it. You may love it and hold on to it to stay there and not turn it into points. The other side is it is now a really bad points play with the new high maintenance fees.
[/QUOTE]
Does Hacienda Del Mar come after anyone who doesn’t pay the maintenance fees?  Do they sue the owners?


----------



## PerryKing

I assume you not talking to me but to *TENGA above,*  For I love the place !  and I was due to spend 6 weeks there at a time in NOV and DEC for the last 4 years now  (like I did once prior to the hurricanes.  It was (is) a hidden Gem !  "Was'  ...   because as you mentioned the high maintenance fee for now, hopefully less next year. 

It appears that the HOA of Hacienda del Mar just goes for repossessions from  owners that have defaulted, that's why there are so many in the inventory of for resale.  

PPK


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> It appears that the HOA of Hacienda del Mar just goes for repossessions from  owners that have defaulted, that's why there are so many in the inventory of for resale.



Does the board have a list of unit weeks they are selling like Beach House put out?


----------



## PerryKing

That’s exactly what I was saying, or what I thought I was saying. 

Update.  Sorry I was as actually reading my own post that you quoted thing that you were saying what was in the quote.  That’s what I get for using the iPhone here I guess.  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing

So as far as the resale list. I have not seen one lately that is coming directly from the board. But they are probably trying to sell through the “ official hyatt reseller “ in PR as in the past. I could provide you with her contact info if interested. In the past she had both repos for sale and owner listings for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenga

Perry is there way for us to connect off the forums?
Thank you,
Tenga


----------



## cladescar

PerryKing said:


> I assume you not talking to me but to *TENGA above,*  For I love the place !  and I was due to spend 6 weeks there at a time in NOV and DEC for the last 4 years now  (like I did once prior to the hurricanes.  It was (is) a hidden Gem !  "Was'  ...   because as you mentioned the high maintenance fee for now, hopefully less next year.
> 
> It appears that the HOA of Hacienda del Mar just goes for repossessions from  owners that have defaulted, that's why there are so many in the inventory of for resale.
> 
> PPK


Thanks for the response. The question was for no one specifically.


----------



## bdh

PerryKing said:


> Also I think whether a Hyatt property can become part of the HPP program has more to do the original wording of the development contract, the sales contract and deeds etc. otherwise they would have put HPP into all the properties already. Or tried to anyway. I hope there are restrictions so they can not expand the HPP program. Or at least hold them back some.



I'd expect that Hyatt would like to have all the Hyatt properties in HPP - however in order to implement/sell the Points Program at each property, they need approval from each state's regulatory board.  So in lieu of original wording of the development contract stopping HDM from being a HPP property, it's the unique rules of the non-state of Puerto Rico that are slowing it down.


----------



## lolita

PerryKing said:


> OK.  So that's to be expected!  Right ?  Do you see something questionable about this new development ?
> 
> and thus ALSO  I now have 3 new  SEP and OCT 2020 reservations cancelled at Hacienda Del Mar ,  that were made with Credits and Comps from 5 prior reservations canceled twice because of the hurricanes 2 years ago.  I just hope that Hyatt does not loose track of all the Comp reservations I have coming some day, sooner than later I hope.  So now I will try again to make 6 reservations for Hacienda del Mar after November 22. .


All my reservations for December were cancelled.


----------



## lolita

Tony.Hipszer said:


> I completely agree! I am currently disputing the 2020 maintenance fees because of their deception tactics. If we band together, there is a class action suit opportunity.


Agree.  How can we organised?


----------



## PerryKing

bdh said:


> I'd expect that Hyatt would like to have all the Hyatt properties in HPP - however in order to implement/sell the Points Program at each property, they need approval from each state's regulatory board.  So in lieu of original wording of the development contract stopping HDM from being a HPP property, it's the unique rules of the non-state of Puerto Rico that are slowing it down.


Well Thats GOOD , hope it stays that way !


----------



## Tenga

lolita said:


> All my reservations for December were cancelled.


What was your dates? Its reported to open Dec 17th 2020?
Thank you,


----------



## grevas1

PerryKing said:


> Well not to long before the May 22 date, I did get information from Hyatt that the new opening date was going to be late November 2020. So I knew it since may. Thus  I have no problem with the NOV 2020 date , hoping that it will happen  and even around mid summer they opened up reservation availability for Oct and November 2020 on the club web site.  I managed to grab a reservation for early Oct, but it was canceled.  a few months later I called and was able to reserve 3 weeks Nov 28th 2020 through Dec 19,  I just hope I will be able to use them .  I did call the resort manger early this month and he was optimistic that they would make the l3 week of November opening date, and that they were currently in the process of placing all the new furniture in the newly rebuilt rooms.
> 
> Main problem I see is that Per the resort manager Puerto Rico is requiring a negative Molecular type COVID - 19 done test within 3 days of arrival.  This is going to be a problem.  but could change either way at any time.
> 
> *TO: Grevas:
> 
> All units are 2 bedroom.  (1 bedroom and one attached lock off studio )* the maintenance fee this year (2020) include about special charge of $1000 for an insurance shortage of about 1 Million dollars.  as I remembered it.    Maintenance fee should be around $1400 otherwise.  So for 2021 it should go back down to around to $1400 hopefully. *(Or so I thought !) *Maybe wait and buy in 2021.  Or get the current owner to absorb the approx. $1000 special charge.  (Since it relates to when he owned it, and not for your ownership in  2021. ) And he should have already  have paid it , it was due January 1, 2020.  Point of negotiation I suppose !
> 
> I own at Hacienda del Mar:  , two units, and it is a nice place,  great beach .and should be all the more so after the complete rebuild !
> 
> Hacienda Del Mar is  located on the Cerranar beach, next to the old (Hyatt) Cerramar Beach hotel first  developed by Laurance Rockefeller and opened in 1958, but currently abandoned (almost) and waiting to be tore down and redeveloped.  As was the Dorado Beach Hyatt Hotel up the beach, on the other side of the golf course , which was redeveloped a few years ago into the the 6 star Ritz Carlton Dorado Beach Resort and residences.



Hi PerryKing- Are all the 2 bedroom units at Hacienda del Mar lock off units?  I have owned here for about 4 years but have yet to stay at the property, used the points for other stays.


----------



## Tenga

Hi Grevas, at the del mar it has on floor's 2 through 6 end units that are a true 2 bedroom unit.  All other's is a lock off in the sense with a studio side and one bedroom side to be combined for a 2 bedroom combo. Hope this helps.
Tenga


----------



## grevas1

Tenga said:


> Hi Grevas, at the del mar it has on floor's 2 through 6 end units that are a true 2 bedroom unit.  All other's is a lock off in the sense with a studio side and one bedroom side to be combined for a 2 bedroom combo. Hope this helps.
> Tenga



my unit is B610.  Would you happen to know if that is a corner or a lock off?


----------



## Tenga

Grevas, if you want to be 100% or request a end unit the front desk is now open give them a call. From my memory B610 is a middle of the floor so a lock off. Which at this time doesn't matter as the only open building is A. The B building is still under construction and not open on December 19th 2002.
Regards,
Tenga


----------



## Allisonjames

Sapper said:


> I’m wondering how many folks will just default. This will lead to responsible owners having to pick up the slack (unpaid maintenance fees by the defaulting owners), which further increases the maintenance fees. Vicious cycle.


Hello, I just found this thread as I have just paid the ridiculous maintenance fees (I was so mad about them I left it as late as possible) and it’s got me boiling all over again. We have owned since 1999 and only used our home week twice in all that time. Would have visited in the last several years but obviously could not. Previously they promised fees would come back to a more reasonable level but this is just unacceptable. We have had good experiences trading into nice resorts in the Hyatt system and Interval but NO WAY is this place worth $500 a night just in fees alone. There are plenty of very nice resorts that cost less than this a night And it really annoys that they send out the letters and bills with no email contact info, just a darn P.O. Box. I wish I fully understood what is really going on here—mismanagement? Not enough insurance? And what’s this about a developer not providing promised amenities. Hyatt Dorado, Hyatt Cerramar and Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar used to be a wonderful piece of paradise and it feels like it all just fell apart! We loved the location and all the amenities that used to exist, it was a wonderful place to take our children and I envisioned taking my future grandchildren as well. Should I give it all up? We are going more often to Cabo since we live in Texas now and wow, they have some very high end resorts at very reasonable prices. Can anyone share details you know about the situation? Thank you!


----------



## Tenga

Hi Allisonjames, I agree with you! The developer and HRC management took away the 18 hole mini golf course, the full length basketball court and the tennis courts.

Next is parking space's, beach access, owners lounge, and the restaurant/ bar.

What is left? 2 buildings with ocean view and a pool! 

Regards,
Tenga


----------



## cfabar1

How are things looking at this property lately? I am considering buying a summer week here. How are the rooms since the renovation? How does beach access and pool access work? Are there restaurants on property to eat at?


----------



## PerryKing

The Hacienda is looking great.  Search tread(s) I recently posted on this forum for my comments. 
i am just 30 days back from staying there for 3weeks. All of spring weeks of 2022. 
Perry


----------



## PerryKing

Tenga said:


> Hi Allisonjames, I agree with you! The developer and HRC management took away the 18 hole mini golf course, the full length basketball court and the tennis courts.
> 
> Next is parking space's, beach access, owners lounge, and the restaurant/ bar.
> 
> What is left? 2 buildings with ocean view and a pool!
> 
> Regards,
> Tenga


Regardless of what the developer might do or who owns these faculties the parking is open, the Fabulous PUBLIC Beach access is a simple walk of less than a 200  feet from the swimming pool, no restrictions, the Boiho is in full swing and the owners building ( former sales office and yes it’s owned by the developer) is now housing the newly remolded and expanded work out center, and the rest of the building is now the office space for the resort manager (s).


----------



## PerryKing

Also the Tennis Courts  and basket ball courts have been refurbished with a new surface.  
You should get one while you can before the price goes up to match  the new $45 million dollar facility that it is now.


----------

